# A strange,embaressing question..



## LuckyGeorge (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello all,today I was feeding my 2 Pygmy goats,one of them did something I've never seen before. He 'aimed' at his front legs and peed. Then he sniffed it and did flehmen (sp? lol). He is neutered and almost 12 years of age. I've never seen him do this before. Is it normal or could something be wrong? And (this is where things get really squeamish) it was the first time I've seen a goat's.. you know,guy part,even though I've had both of my goats for 12 years. I was worried by the color,pale pink with a bright red end,is that how it should be? I was worried it might be sore or something by the redness. *hides face* Ughh,I can't believe I just wrote that! 

Any help would be great as I'm worried about my George! I'm 21 so I'm not really in the know about some things,lol. I got both my goats when I was 9!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's being a normal boy! And your description of "George" sounds normal too  

Anything at all can cause even a wether to realize they have those parts...from a change in the weather to a faint whiff of a far away doe.

Fair warning...since you saw him spray his legs, you'll likely see him turning his head and aiming for his chin :wink:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Too true, Liz! He may be acting from some past memory even though he's a wether -- silly boy!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I am cracking up....not at you but at your boy! Yes, out of my 3 wethers I have one that does it all the time and thinks he is sooooo cool! He smells it than curls his gums and shows me his pearly whites......cracks me up every time!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I did not know wethers would do that. I'm sure if mine ever does it will likely be when I am showing company my "cute little darlings".


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

How "buckish" they act can vary. It can also depend on how old they were when wethered.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Totally normal...and don't be embarrassed...we are all mature goat people...well...most of us. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well hi back.... :thumb: :wave: 

I know ...they can be embarrassing at times....wait til company comes over and they do that....Oh My.... :shocked: It's like not now... :doh: LOL 

Bucks(wethers) are naughty ....they do weird things.... perfectly normal..... his thing a ma jig sounds normal too....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Some of us are immature goat people....the first time I brought my doe to a buck to be bred, I really couldn't believe my eyes and ears... the blubbering, whining, pee-ing, and antics were truly amazing and embarrassing! (and I'm 50) I was reminded of the old Loony Tunes Cartoons of the "wolf" who sees the beautiful "girl wolf" .. and totally looses control...... Silly boys!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

I am actually glad you asked the question! I for one did not know the wethers did those things! I have one wether he is a 1yr old pygmy and he has ALWAYS been on his best behavior! I have seen him curl his lip a few times but thats as far as it goes. And he stays with my does! He has never shown any signs of sexual interest at all!!! So thanks for asking! Now I know!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol. Yeah, wethers can act like bucks sometimes, and bucks will act like weirdos. I thought that the buck's "guy parts" looked really weird the first time I saw them too, but that sounds normal.

My bucks pee on their legs, pee on their foreheads, and in their mouths. Yup, they aim too. My one idiot pees on the other one's head purposely. They blubber, wag their tongues, stick their face in a doe's urine stream, curl their lip, paw at each other and doe's (and people at times.) I swear that male goats are the most perverted, lecherous animals on the planet.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

The good thing with wethers is they have bad aim, at least my guy does......he never manages to get it on his face thank goodness


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## LuckyGeorge (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh *wipes forehead* I'm so glad that that's all normal and I'm glad everyone was so nice about my creepy question,LOL! Is that what fixed goats are called? Wethers? I didn't know that,I knew about bucks and does or billies and nannies.

George must've felt spring fever or something,weird,neither him nor Lucky,my other Pygmy,have ever done that stuff before,haha.

Does anybody elses goats bash the heck out of anything and everything?! Mine are full time destroyers! I have to mend their house often and their pen they live in. When they were younger they broke out almost every day!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine don't bash anything but each others heads! One of my boys likes to stand and rub his head on things......for what ever reason, anything new that comes into his enviroment..... it is like he is trying to mark it with his smell....they can be quirky and silly!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, wethers are fixed males.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Oh *wipes forehead* I'm so glad that that's all normal and I'm glad everyone was so nice about my creepy question,LOL!


 No question is creepy....they are just called goats and the breeders that put up with them... :laugh: :thumbup:



> Is that what fixed goats are called? Wethers?


 Yes they are.... :wink:

Bucks can destroy things big time..... I think it is a ego thing... :wink: But it sure can be annoying.... :hug:


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

You can give them toys -- horse toys and the indestructible balls and stuff made for big dogs should work well. All my critters like the Jolly balls (14 inch diameter tough ball with a handle). Something to push around, wrestle and chase.

I got the Jolly ball from the horse section of the Jeffers website (try <Jefferspets.com> and then look at the dog toys and then at equine and horse toys).


----------

